# Immunization Update



## taburg (Jul 6, 2007)

A patient comes in who is going to college and needs to be sure all of their immunizations are up to date. The physician does a brief exam and gives the patient the required immunizations. What should be charged? Only immunizations and administration or should an E&M be charged also? If so what DX would you use for the E&M?


----------



## coder911 (Jul 20, 2007)

There are a few variables in this situation, but I would code your scenario a couple ways:

New pt - code 99201, the admin (90471/90472), and the immuz -- for the OV use dx V70.3.

Est pt - code only the admin and immuz codes -- unless your dictation shows there was additional counseling or some problem-oriented exam.

Generally if the pt is only coming in for immun, we schedule them with a RN appt.

Happy coding!


----------

